# Natural News: Ebola Scripted



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It's all scripted! Ebola outbreak and impossibly rapid vaccine response clearly scripted; U.S. govt. patented Ebola in 2010 and now owns all victims' blood - NaturalNews.com

It is my opnion that this article by Mike Adams is a must-read. Don't skim it; read it and tell me what you think.

Maybe I am so conspiratorial-minded I should be wrapped in tin foil, I don't know.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Very interesting read and yes my tin foil hat is to tight. I would not be surprised if this were true as I put nothing past this government where money/power/control is concerned or most any other government. Nazi Germany wasn't the only government that pushed the limits of power/control or experiments on people. We know the U.S. military/government did controlled experiments on blacks back in the 40's/50's.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ekim said:


> Very interesting read and yes my tin foil hat is to tight. I would not be surprised if this were true as I put nothing past this government where money/power/control is concerned or most any other government. Nazi Germany wasn't the only government that pushed the limits of power/control or experiments on people. We know the U.S. military/government did controlled experiments on blacks back in the 40's/50's.


 You failed to mention they did so on whites also just no one makes a big fuss over that.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The article takes a few facts to weave a wordy article of conjecture. What, does he get paid by the word?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Remember the nuclear testing on ground troops in Nevada in the late 40's and early 50's? It is not far fetched that the 3000 troops being sent to Liberia are guinea pigs to field test the new vaccines. This would explain the reckless and callus nature in which our own government refuses to take what would normally be deemed reasonable precautions to prevent the speed of infection on this continent.


----------

